# New Red Crank BBRight compatible?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
I'm looking to kit my new Cervelo S5 with New Red when I can get it. Am I stuck with the stock BBRight crank, or is the new Red crank compatible? Thanks,


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Here ya go


----------

